# Problem with Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet LAN card



## shady2020 (Dec 19, 2010)

I recently bought Broadcom NetXtreme I Desktop Gigabit Ethernet PCI-E LAN card for my desktop and am having problems with it.

My config:
Motherboard: m2n-sli se
CPU: AMD athlon X2 6000+
4 GB RAM.
OS: XP 32 bit and Windows 7 64 bit.Am facing the same problem in both the OSes.

My problem:
The LAN card connects to the internet fine initially.But after some time (anywhere from 5-10 mins to a few hours),the card stops connecting to the internet.To get it working again i have to disable it in my network connections which usually causes the LAN connection to hang forcing me to manually restart the computer.When i re-enable it after restart the problem seems to go away for a while but again appears after sometime.I have noticed that whenever the LAN card seems to be unable to connect to the net, the packets sent shown in LAN properties seem abnormally large like 4,999,341,931,429 while packets received is small around 135.I have included pics showing this as attachments.I've downloaded the latest drivers for the card but still the problems persist.
I also have a USB LAN card and i dont face any of these problems with that
Would be really grateful if someone could help me with this problem.
Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

shady2020 - Welcome to TSF,

If you have a Security Software installed, please disable it for now. Norton, McAfee, AVG or similar.

From your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Post an update please.


----------



## shady2020 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.I dont have a wireless connection :4-dontkno.I've only got a cabled connection.Anyways will post the Xirrus results etc from that if that'll help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

There's no need for the Xirrus, oops.....now I know for sure it's a wired issue


> Thanks for the reply.I dont have a wireless connection. I've only got a cabled connection.Anyways will post the Xirrus results etc from that if that'll help.


I would still need this info:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Also, please uninstall/reinstall the 'Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet' from Device Manager. Download the most updated driver for it.


----------



## shady2020 (Dec 19, 2010)

Heres the ipconfig results when things are working properly:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : shyam-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-18-1A-41-31
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 December 2010 11:33:41
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 December 2010 11:33:41
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.54.12.164
202.54.29.5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DF6C1A3E-29B8-48BF-99C1-53186D32AC23}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1456:495:3f57:fe9a(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1456:495:3f57:fe9a%2(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


Heres the result when they are not:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : shyam-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-18-1A-41-31
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 December 2010 11:33:41
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 December 2010 11:33:41
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.54.12.164
202.54.29.5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DF6C1A3E-29B8-48BF-99C1-53186D32AC23}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1456:495:3f57:fe9a(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1456:495:3f57:fe9a%2(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## shady2020 (Dec 19, 2010)

So any idea what might be wrong?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you please verify that Obtain DNS Address is set to Automatically obtain from your LAN Connection? Here's how.

Do you have the latest driver for your NIC? If you don't please download/install/update your driver.

Your router should also have the latest firmware. You may obtain the latest one from the manufacturer's site. 

An update will be appreciated.


----------

